# Local MI suppliers?



## maddchad (May 17, 2010)

I get a lot of stuff from turtle bee farms in Cohacta, about 20 miles or so SW of Flint. Not sure if he has what your looking for but they are very helpful with answering questions.

http://www.turtlebeefarms.com/

Great Day!


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

Dadant & Sons has a branch in Albion. Take a look at their catalog -sounds like they'd have what you're looking for. https://www.dadant.com/


----------



## plaztikjezuz (Apr 22, 2010)

most of the soap makers in lansing use LorAnn Oils.
they are local and have a website.

https://www.lorannoils.com/


----------

